# how to change headlight bulbs on 04 sentra



## 04 Nismo1.8 (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm a new member here, and I have an 04 sentra1.8 and and I'm trying to figure out how to take off the headlight bulbs off of my 04 sentra to replace it with H13 Xenon HID headlight bulbs....But i can't figure out how to take it off....any advice or suggestions.....thank you soo much!:newbie:


----------



## Doja (Jun 29, 2007)

As far as I know real HID is not a simply install, they are not bulbs theyre actually electricity arcing arcoss two points, that requires a whole kit. What you probably have are some kind of replacement bulbs and those are easy. Open your hood and look behind your
headlight assembly. There should be a wire lead that you can see going to the bulb.
It should twist out all together with the bulb counter clockwise. There may be a bezel or something that needs to be removed also. Be careful not to force it. IF all else fails take it to walmart where they do headlight bulb replacement for free, or close to it. And that way if they break something you get it fixed on them YADADAMEAN LOL


----------



## 04 Nismo1.8 (Jun 20, 2007)

thank you very much! And I've tried just taking off the old bulbs but i couldn't get it out , so there must be something else i have to remove, but i think what might easier and faster will be walmart or somewhere like that..So thank you very much


----------

